# MG Xi5 or MK Ulterra?



## rjake4618 (Dec 22, 2011)

Which one works the best in the field? I have read some reviews that say the Xi5 stays on the spot better when your at anchor. Another review says the Ulterra is loud when in operation. Another reviewer does not like the Xi5 shaft being steel and more likely to get bent. 

Is anyone using one of these and would like to comment. I'm thinking about putting one on the boat and would like to install the better motor.

2003 Hells Bay Professional Whipray


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

rjake4618 said:


> Is anyone using one of these and would like to comment.


I've been using iPilot for over three years now. Had to replace the control board on the 12V 55#just outside the warranty period. Used it for a month and sold it. Looked at the Xi% but those "fangs" on the front of the base just won't work on my skiff.

A MG program guide I know had to make a special mounting block to get his Xi5 to fit on the bow of his boat. It works with no problems, but he doesnt have the screen in his remote to see the motor status.

I tried to upgrade to the Ultra but it didn't work out of the box, so I went with another iPilot in 24V versus 12V. It worked fine out of the box, but did reveal one of my batteries had gone bad. 

In hind sight there probably wasn't anything wrong with the Ulterra. The problem was one of my batteries was weak. BUT that is where I'm glad it happened at the dock on my maiden voyage because when it happens they give you this rope handle so you can manually stow the TM should your batteries get weak while deployed. Not a problem with the iPilot.


----------



## rjake4618 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks

I now have 9 year old MK Riptide. Was wondering a couple things:

1. The riptide has a cord with a plug that I plug into an outlet towards the bow of the boat. Does the Ulterra have a cord with a plug or do I need to adapt the electrical in some way?

2. Are the holes that I have for the Riptide going to line up and be useful for the Ulterra?


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

I have the ulterra and looooove it. It does have a cord to plug in up front. Mines plugged into a spot in the front hatch right near where it's mounted. It depends on what mount u have for the riptide. I had to use a new quick release upgrading my riptide to the ulterra. Not a big deal but yes more holes. I ended up leaving the bottom plate and drilling the new bottom plate on top which worked out perfect to get it over the rail on my banshee. 

I had issues at first with noise on the ulterra, took it in and it was taken care of for free so again no big deal. The spot lock isn't perfect. It's great say fishing for tarpon sitting in a general area, but might frustrate you trying to stay put on a docklight or something. 

Overall just because of the auto deploy, and trim I'd buy the ulterra again. I mainly pole and use the Tm when I wanna scoot to a further area to pole. It's super nice not having to get off the platform to do that.


----------



## rjake4618 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

The GPS system does work a little better on the Xi5 than the Ipilot. I learned this fishing docks on a buddies boat with an Ipilot. Obviously the Ulterra is a step above with the auto deploy. Everyone can say " I don't need that" or "I can manually pull my motor up faster" ect, but that is a game changer for some people that fish towers. I agree mounting the Xi5 is a pain the ass like MariettaMike said because of the "fang" design. I ended up re drilling the base of my Xi5 to make it work on my boat.

It all boils down to how you use it. I think all trolling motors will eventually break. The auto up on the Ulterra is cool. But if you don't really need the auto up and want a better spot lock/anchor feature and your boat can deal with the mounting of the Xi5 go for it.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

My Xi5 holds my boat in place really good. The first unit had a busted magnet in the motor from the factory. Trolling motor #2 has been flawless for about a year now. The lights on the unit are too bright at night though. Maybe a settings issue? 
I'm upgrading to a bigger boat and the auto deploy MK is tempting if they fixed the GPS issues.


----------



## Phill20 (Jun 5, 2020)

Jfack said:


> I have the ulterra and looooove it. It does have a cord to plug in up front. Mines plugged into a spot in the front hatch right near where it's mounted. It depends on what mount u have for the riptide. I had to use a new quick release upgrading my riptide to the ulterra. Not a big deal but yes more holes. I ended up leaving the bottom plate and drilling the new bottom plate on top which worked out perfect to get it over the rail on my banshee.
> 
> I had issues at first with noise on the ulterra, took it in and it was taken care of for free so again no big deal. The spot lock isn't perfect. It's great say fishing for tarpon sitting in a general area, but might frustrate you trying to stay put on a docklight or something.
> 
> Overall just because of the auto deploy, and trim I'd buy the ulterra again. I mainly pole and use the Tm when I wanna scoot to a further area to pole. It's super nice not having to get off the platform to do that.


have you had any issues with your ulterra since this post? looking at buying one but the reviews are terrible. just curious. thanks


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Phill20 said:


> have you had any issues with your ulterra since this post? looking at buying one but the reviews are terrible. just curious. thanks


Check out Rhodan in a different league than MK and MG IMO.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

If you buy an Ulterra, you might as well get two of them so at least one of them is working. Get a Terrova if you want MK. Get the Xi5 if you want MG. When my Ulterra was working it was great. When it wasn't, it was a colossal pain in the butt. Usually deploy/stow issues with losing heading or shutting off unexpectedly. They are very power sensitive whereas the Terrova will just run if your batteries have charge. Even though it is the Riptide "saltwater" rated TM, the power cord isn't marine grade tinned copper and it is very susceptible to corrosion. I'm pretty sure none of the MK trolling motors have tinned copper which is BS for a saltwater TM.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Phill20 said:


> have you had any issues with your ulterra since this post? looking at buying one but the reviews are terrible. just curious. thanks


I've had one for 4 or so years. It's the first version. No problems except for when I smashed it off the bottom on a wave and pulled the belt out of it. They warranted anyway and its been fine ever since. The new one is better than mine for spot lock. Mine doesn't like spot lock in super calm water. It works great with current or wind, but, sucks when its really calm. The new one doesn't have that issue from use of my father in laws which is the new one. I like the old remote better though.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I would not recommend the Ultra--buy the Terrova instead and get your buddy to lower/raise the motor!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Compare apples to apples - that Motor Guide to a Minn Kota Terrova is a very fair comparison... and for those with an older I-Pilot, the new Terrova really holds a spot just fine (I use mine daily and it's rock solid (we installed it last September and mine is a 24 volt model with a PowerMania charger and that great Battery Saver plug in... ).

I know two folks with Ulterras... one has had his for three years and swears by it (36 volt model on a big bay boat that I run for him when he's down at Flamingo)... The other is a guide I know that can't keep an Ulterra running right (those belts...) for six months... 

Me, I try to do without the bells and whistles... very pleased with the Terrova (and it's in hard commercial service...) so far - but nothing lasts forever...


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

XI3 doesn’t have the fangs on the mount. My 24v 70lb has been great for the past year and a half. A bit cheaper than the XI5 too.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

All depends on our situation. I had an Ulterra on my Vantage. Have one one on my EVO X. i have had to take my current one in twice for a motherboard correction. Seems like I got into a bad batch. But replaced for free. Quickly. And its been perfect since then. The auto deploy/stow and depth change is a game changer for me and I love it.


----------

